

Ask HN: Content management using wikipedia style editing? - digitalquacks

Hello hackers, I am working on an idea to create large text content on specific subjects. I plan to recruit 20 or so domain experts. Can I set up a backend that looks like wikipedia for these guys to create&#x2F;edit these articles&#x2F;content? I hope my question was clear.
======
nekopa
You will have to give us a little more information about what you want them to
be able to do, and what you will do with the content afterwards.

Wikis are good if you want everyone to be able to edit everyone's content.
Mediawiki doesn't have very good user access controls, but there are some wiki
systems that give you more control over who can edit what. Also remember that
wikis are for showing the edited articles directly on the web.

A CMS may be better if you want more features added to displaying your content
after it has been created. Maybe you want to add discussion forums to your
site, or membership options for site viewers. I've used joomla! quite a lot,
but it could be overkill for what you're doing.

Also how web literate are your domain experts? If they're experts in, say,
knitting you may be better off setting up a system where they create content
just in word, and then you upload it to the site.

If you give us more details, maybe someone can help you out a bit more.

------
blubbi2
I think docuwiki might be a good solution for you. It's easy to set up and
quite flexible.
[https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki](https://www.dokuwiki.org/dokuwiki)

------
ctb9
Please comment or downvote if I shouldn't even feed the trolls or the inept
international HN hucksters.

The term you are looking for is a "CMS". Good luck.

~~~
digitalquacks
"international hucksters".. I don't understand. I know the term CMS. I have
shortlisted Mediawiki. Can people who have used it give me some feedback.
Specifically, since I only see about 20 editors, is this the right solutions?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_syst...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_content_management_systems)

